# Cyclists riding East out of the Columbia River Gorge



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Today my wife and daughter and I made a road trip to Shaniko. We made a stop in Biggs. As we drove up I seen 3 cyclists getting ready to head out for some more of a road trip. 
I was going to go over and talk to them but the opportunity did not present itself.
Anyway We make our trip and took some photo's of the old town and we make it back to Arlington. Make a stop there (My wife has a very very small bladder.) As we top out and are making our way twards Boardman here are these 3 riders. It was great to see them making good time today. Of course with the wind blowing as it was it would have been a lot easier. I figure they were trying to make their way to Boardman for the night. 
I had no problem with the trip they were making with the exception that they were riding along the freeway. I dislike doing that. I hate that they were doing it. It is sad as I have only seen a very small contingent of riders this year out touring. It is still early in the year but I would think there would have been more by now.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Isn't highway 14 just on the other side of the river? On the other hand, once you get much east of the dalles you're usually in a kind of private desert hell, freeway or not.

That 25mph 95 degree headwind will feel really good on the return trip.


80turbota said:


> Today my wife and daughter and I made a road trip to Shaniko. We made a stop in Biggs. As we drove up I seen 3 cyclists getting ready to head out for some more of a road trip.
> I was going to go over and talk to them but the opportunity did not present itself.
> Anyway We make our trip and took some photo's of the old town and we make it back to Arlington. Make a stop there (My wife has a very very small bladder.) As we top out and are making our way twards Boardman here are these 3 riders. It was great to see them making good time today. Of course with the wind blowing as it was it would have been a lot easier. I figure they were trying to make their way to Boardman for the night.
> I had no problem with the trip they were making with the exception that they were riding along the freeway. I dislike doing that. I hate that they were doing it. It is sad as I have only seen a very small contingent of riders this year out touring. It is still early in the year but I would think there would have been more by now.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes I believe you are right about 14. As for the wind, It was a tail wind which is a help because it is an uphill ride from Arlington to Boardman. Don't care for riding freeways because cars, trucks and Semi's passing me at just a little over arms length away at over 70 mph isn't fun. 
I had to admire their grit and determination. I was inspired by them and what they had done that far in the day.


----------

